# My trip to Dubai



## LondonerUpNorth (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pics, cheers mate!


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Man, you've done a great job, you've as others already said and I've said in your thread in the UAE forum just taken the best set of pics of Dubai. This should give the people a view of older Dubai which they don't seem to see.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Gladys8it said:


> Really fabulous pictures of Dubai. :eek2: I would love to visit but I am a bit hesitant. How well are Westerner's, women in particular, treated?
> 
> Cheers!!



Don't worry at all, in the gulf, western women are treated without any problems, thousands live there and in Dubai, it's no exception, trust me, you'll feel at home and probably you wouldn't want to leave . Hope this helps you and hey don't be afraid, no one will bite .


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

dubai is home to more then 100,000 europeans.


----------



## stormyouss (Feb 7, 2005)

wow man, Crazy photos, i love them, maybe in 2-5 years i will be there ( thx to the ingenieering school)


----------



## Gladys8it (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Bahraini Spirit, I feel so much better knowing that. :banana: I would really love to visit Dubai. Judging from the pictures it looks like a great city. I'm sure that the people are equally wonderful. I love Middle Eastern food. Dubai...Here I come!!! :laugh: 

Cheers!!


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

fantastic!kay:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

@all: Thanks for the compliments

Here is the extended edition of day 1 

This is my hotel, the Golden Sands Apartments Nr.3









What i have seen after leaving my hotel for the first time. O_O









Again some birds i have never seen before.









The sidewalks near the harbour are realy empty, but natural looking green.



























More propaganda









The SZR




























Emirates Towers



























Part one









Part two (8x optical zoom)


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2004)

How do people cross SZR ?


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2004)

I must say these photos are amazing... thank you for sharing with us Tom Green.

I can't believe Dubai only has a population of 1.2 million .... looks like a city with 5 million +.


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

Great pics. The place looks magical. An almost perfect blend of the West and the middle eastern culture. There would be no doubt that it would be a great place to visit. I repect ppl who take control of their own destiny and thats what Dubai is doing.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

OMFG! Why did you withhold these pics in the first place? 

And I bet the surprise is a panorama or an aerial shot, isn't it? :yes:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

MattSal said:


> And I bet the surprise is a panorama or an aerial shot, isn't it? :yes:


 
Sorry but you must wait, to see what it is 

Extended edition of day 2 
A street near my hotel








































































Propaganda, again 


















I want to have such a car, too >_<









The two made a small race against each other.


















SZR from a taxi.









It was difficult to make this pic because this is not such a quiet place as it looks. Behind the horse is a road with 4 lanes and on the hill is a street, too.









Something else that no one told me about Dubai.































































Me


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Gladys8it, no prob and enjoy it.




Koi said:


> How do people cross SZR ?


Hopefully this pic might help find an answer to that question .


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this is the first thread about dubai without any negative posts! 

awesome pictures i have to say it again kay:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't think that quite answers the question of how people cross SZR...unless that one pedestrian bridge is what you're talking about.

Maybe there are underground walkways?

Excellent pictures. Very large variety, and lots of exotic cars in the UAE.


----------



## IntrepidMan (May 22, 2004)

THe water looks gorgeous.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Everything looks gorgeous, except nothing


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

superchan7 said:


> I don't think that quite answers the question of how people cross SZR...unless that one pedestrian bridge is what you're talking about.
> 
> Maybe there are underground walkways?


He mean the pedestrian bridge. 
They are no underground walkways. It is very difficult and dangerous to discover Dubai by feet. 

The last extanded edition 
Street near my hotel.









SZR seen from this area









The Creek









Alienship


















Sharjah and Palm Deira









City Center









The waves during my trip have been very tall. Swimming was forbidden.









Entry to the Gold Souk









The Creek



























From the 40th floor of the Emirates Hotel Tower


















The DIFC









The SZR again 









I wanted to see the construction site of this monster









But from the ground it was impossible









I saw some workers working on an advertising board. The board was 14m tall.









I asked them. At first they wanted that i climb to the top. I tried it but after 3m i thought that no skyscraper in the world is worth to risk the life for it. So i showed them how my camera works.









They made pics for me but from the wrong building >_<









But it was okay. After they gave me everything back i wanted to pay them. 50Dihram around 12€. But they don`t wanted it. Very nice people. 









I had problem to find the exit in this shopping mall.


















Only one thing left, the surpise


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

^Can't hardly wait. :colgate:


----------



## stormyouss (Feb 7, 2005)

YEAH we can't wait, plzzzz


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Okay it`s time for the surprise 

All pics are in order and from april 17th.



































































































Please don`t blame me for the weather. >_<

Okay this is the very end of my Dubai pics.
I hope you enjoyed it. 

But there is one thing i can`t share with you. I made a video during the take off, too. Sorry but this is something i can`t share


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

god these pics make me so homesick


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

amazing pictures, show us more!

hey do you have some 'streetscenes' for us?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Well as Martin said, those were his last picks.


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow. I am ususally one of the biggest Dubai skeptics around... I have to say, this is the first really good Dubai thread I have seen. Very impressive...


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow, excellent pics, thanx for sharing those amazing pics


----------



## Libanophile (Apr 17, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful shots! I find it hard to believe that the city is facing a housing shortage despite the crazy pace of construction. :runaway:

By the way, do you happen to be an aviation enthusiast as well?


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

loved the pics, maybe this tour will finally quiet all the dubai bashers on SSC

and thanks for the new wallpaper


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

Great job

Thanx for sharing these gorgeos pix


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Libanophile said:


> By the way, do you happen to be an aviation enthusiast as well?


Not a real big anymore but i was happy to fligh the new A 340-500.
The entertainment on board tops everything i have seen before 

If you mean the airport pics i have made. I made them only because i have a diggicam and can make as many pics as i want. I didn`t thought about the planes.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Great, lovely pics!!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I have been drawing so many Dubai buildings that I almost forgot it was a real city until I saw this thread. I really wish I could go there right now!


----------



## TheBaseTower (May 22, 2003)

Amazing cityyy!!! i wanna visit.... i have to.. 
thanx!


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

One thing I like about Dubai is the mix of the old and the new. Tom_Green, you did a great job showing that to everyone. :applause:


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

man if we as humans ever want our socities,technology, counties and cities to continue to expand and become greater we need to embrace our neibourghs of the world, hate will destroy it all if u let it continue


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

holy shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am stunned..... WOW


----------



## sages (Apr 20, 2005)

what a city!

a myth in desert.......


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm gonna say this again - amazing pix, mate.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

I miss this thread


----------

